# Poling platform on Carolina skiff



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tiller or remote steer ?
- this might determine how its mounted.


----------



## Snyder61 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's tiller steer


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's a link to the post I made about my platform on my J16. Let me know if you have any questions.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/homemade-poling-platform-prototype.17380/#post-125312


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

U can get 1 that bolts on the transom thru C S , or pick up a used deck mount and mount it


----------

